# Initial Consultation - forms to complete



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi

We've just got a date for our initial consultation with the LWC in Darlington, with lots of info and forms to complete.

bit of background - DH has Klinefelters Syndrome, so has no swimmers at all - we've got a 4 year old son conceived using DS.  I took clomid, and had hcg shot on cycle that worked.  This was at NHS hospital, who are no longer doing DIUI so we're having to use a different clinic.

So - the forms and info say that we'll be charged for the consultation plus a semen analysis, which will be carried out on the same day.  I'm prob being a bit dim here - but they won't really put DH through a SA will they?

They also ask for details of any past fertility investigations and evidence of the results - how do i get these and what counts as fertility investigations?  DH had SA's and testicular biopsy - will the hospital just give us the results of these?

I just had the routine blood tests, and scans - will the new clinic want to see the results of these?

Any advice appreciated
Wolla
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Hun
I have the same with clinics that say 'we'll do a pelvic ultrasound to assess your uterus' but I am using a surrogate.  I would ring them and tell them that you are using DS and DH is not required therefore to do a sperm analysis- often they then say come half an hour later to me.

I would write to your NHS clinic and ask them for a copy of your notes (you are entitled to a copy of your notes, some charge for admin/photocopyingbut they make you write in ) and you can say why- often they thing that you are going to sue them.
I take clinic notes and things from all my old cycles along- blood test results, previous cycle drug doses, sperm results
Good Luck


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes - Ask the NHS hospital for a copy of all your notes. Ring your consultant's secretary and they will arrange for a copy to be sent to you. You may have to pay.

When you go for the consultation it will become clear the treatment that you require and a lot of these standard form tick boxes become irrelevant.

I suspect some F-F couples and single girls are told they will need a SA because everyone gets standard paperwork!!!

Just put not applicable.

As for investigations - any tests that you have had might be relevant. 
They need rubella immunity, chlamydia, HIV, hep B and hep c and hep B core to be done in the last year.
You also have to have normal thyroid function, prolactin and day 3 FSH, LH and oestradiol, plus day 21 progesterone levels.
You also need to have a normal smear in the last 3 years.

It is really worth you asking your GP for all these tests to be done before you go for your appointment and take copies of all the results with you when you go. They can then plan your protocol in the same appointment and you can start treatment without any further delay.

Check the LWC website for any tests that they want that I might have missed.

You also both need to take your passport to the appointment.

I was at the LWC in London and they have got me pregnant twice in 2 fresh cycles! Good Luck!


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks girls
I contacted the clinic just to make sure and they've confirmed that it's just standard paperwork and DH won't have to do a SA.

Hazel - thanks for that - I've now got the list off the LWC website and will ask my GP if they can do these tests.  Will LWC be peeved if I turn up with the results, cos they charge over £300 for the tests i think.

Will be writing to old clinic this week to request notes too.

thanks for advice
Wolla
xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

No - not at all. I can't talk for the LWC in Darlington, but in Harley street there is no pressure. In fact they encourage you to ask your GP and they also give you a prescription so you can shop around for drugs.
For my latest IVF I saved £450 on my drugs and in my FET I saved about £100.

I have always had all my tests done at the GP.

One NHS hospital did charge me for each test, but it was less than half the clinic. I got wise after that and went to another hospital who did not bat an eyelid.

Even if they want to charge you for the oestrodiol and day 3 FSH, you can get a separate form for Thyroid etc as anyone is entitled to have a medical check up for general conditions and anyone TTC is entitled to have rubella immunity checked.

Some girls I know have been to the local sexual health clinic and had the HIV, hepatitis and chlamydia tests completed for free.


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Hazel - that's really useful.  Think I'll struggle to get the FSH done before our appointment on 11th Jan as AF due any day now so too late for this cycle - and next cycle it'll be around New Year so everywhere'll be shut.  will speak to gp tho and see what i can get done through them.

We were hoping to save the £250 on the initial consulation by attending the open day - but the day we were due to go we had blizzards and the roads were so bad all the roads out of our village were closed (Today's the first day in the last 10 days that we haven't had any snowfall) :-( DH (who wasn't keen on going to the open day anyhow) then insisted that we just pay for a consultation and get started, so any money we can save on bloods will be welcome.

Thanks again - and hope all's going ok with your PG x


----------

